

Flee the Bubble - breck
http://breckyunits.com/flee_the_bubble

======
wmblaettler
When I read the title I interpreted it as "economic bubble", and even skimmed
the table in the article and tried to make sense of it. Until I realized the
bubble refers to the idiom "living in a bubble" as in shielded from outside
influences. I think it's a perfectly good term to use for the argument, even
if the word 'bubble' has been overshadowed by recent economic troubles.

~~~
joe_the_user
The word is correctly used but if someone wants to _communicate well_ they
have to take into account the _likely_ interpretation of a term regardless of
whether that interpretation is correct.

------
rauljara
I really wish that, on inventing a term relating to startups, the author
hadn't chosen a word which already means something in relation to startups.
When I think of bubbles and startups, I think about coming stock market
crashes. I think the word the author was looking for was 'cocoon', or 'womb',
or some other such synonym that doesn't imply an impending pop.

~~~
mechanical_fish
I guess it's up to someone else to write the blog post about fleeing the
_other_ kind of bubble.

------
ellyagg
While I think that this is usually the right strategy for most people, I can't
help but think of Apple's products, which are developed in the bubbliest
bubble of all.

~~~
samdk
Apple has people falling in love with products it hasn't even started thinking
about creating yet. They don't have these kinds of problems.

